
Lessons from Doing YC Twice – Harj Taggar [video] - craigcannon
https://blog.ycombinator.com/lessons-from-doing-yc-twice-harj-taggar/
======
drwl
Pretty cool to see his views on bootcamp graduates

~~~
martalist
Indeed. I'd be interested to hear his views on candidates who've done the
equivalent of an undergrad CS degree online (MOOCs, etc), too.

